# Good Suburbs to live in Auckland for young family



## jarred11

HI,

Am currently relocating back to NZ, and am querying as to what would be ideal areas to live in Auckland.
Have been looking in Waitakere region & North Shore and also Pukekohe area

Have never lived in Auckland so any advise would be much appreciated

I am 30, Partner is 28 with Kids Girl - 6 & Boy 5.
It would be sons first year at school, so looking for good schools also

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatrocket

Hi, Welcome back to NZ !

The answer to your question depends on your circumstances
Are you buying or renting?
Do you know where you and/or your wife be working? 
Will you have a car or will you rely heavily on public transport? (Auckland is lacking in this area)

There are good places out west, and pukekohe is good but depending on the above will depend on where would be good for your family.

Happy to help when you can give some more details 

Where in NZ did you live before? Maybe there is something similar in AKL we could suggest?


----------



## jarred11

expatrocket said:


> Hi, Welcome back to NZ !
> 
> The answer to your question depends on your circumstances
> Are you buying or renting?
> Do you know where you and/or your wife be working?
> Will you have a car or will you rely heavily on public transport? (Auckland is lacking in this area)
> 
> There are good places out west, and pukekohe is good but depending on the above will depend on where would be good for your family.
> 
> Happy to help when you can give some more details
> 
> Where in NZ did you live before? Maybe there is something similar in AKL we could suggest?


Hi expatrocket,

Thank you very much for your reply.
In regards to your questions, we will be renting to start off.
we will have our own vehicle, and work is actually based in Pukekohe.

Would you say Pukekohe is good in regards to location/schools/area etc.

Before we lived in Australia we originally came from Rotorua

Thanks for your help


----------

